# Uber stealing from Austin drivers.



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber has an agreement with the city of Austin to pay $0.10 per ride. Uber is not paying that fee, the passenger is not paying it either. 

This fee is being paid by the driver. We had no notification and never agreed to paying the extra fee. I think this is equivalent to stealing.

I will no longer drive for uber after learning this. It's litterally the last straw. **** this company.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cool, so what will you do now? I hear Wal-Mart pays the same plus gives you the benefits associated employee status. Also you can work your way up to some degree, where in Uber you're only getting used for every drop of blood you have, and then discarded like the shit you are.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Uber has an agreement with the city of Austin to pay $0.10 per ride. Uber is not paying that fee, the passenger is not paying it either.


You should look at the provisional agreement that ATX has with the TNCs. Both Chicago & Seattle have Per Ride Tax requirements in their TNC Ordinances. In both of Chicago & Seattle, TNCs directly charge the Pax by adding the fee to SRF.

Charging Drivers might be a violation ATX regulations.


----------



## Rg Garrett (Apr 3, 2015)

This could place the beast on a strict diet.


----------



## Bigreddon (Jul 2, 2015)

Uuuummm... Do you know how to do taxes? That's a deduction dipshit.


----------



## Bigreddon (Jul 2, 2015)

And it isn't uber taking the money. It's the city. Better learn how the money flows, and quit being a short sighted instant gratification me me me American.


----------



## Bigreddon (Jul 2, 2015)

And there were no straws. So, it isn't literal. You ****ed up and misused that word so incorrectly.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bigreddon said:


> And there were no straws. So, it isn't literal. You ****ed up and misused that word so incorrectly.


Incorrectly misused? So he used it correctly?


----------



## Bigreddon (Jul 2, 2015)

I did say that wrong, didn't I ??!! How about...a terrible misuse of the word literally!!!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

3MATX said:


> Uber has an agreement with the city of Austin to pay $0.10 per ride. Uber is not paying that fee, the passenger is not paying it either.
> 
> This fee is being paid by the driver. We had no notification and never agreed to paying the extra fee. I think this is equivalent to stealing.
> 
> I will no longer drive for uber after learning this. It's litterally the last straw. **** this company.


Join Uberlawsuit.com


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Uber has an agreement with the city of Austin to pay $0.10 per ride. Uber is not paying that fee, the passenger is not paying it either.
> 
> This fee is being paid by the driver. We had no notification and never agreed to paying the extra fee. I think this is equivalent to stealing.
> 
> I will no longer drive for uber after learning this. It's litterally the last straw. **** this company.


Did they just start taking this out?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You should look at the provisional agreement that ATX has with the TNCs. Both Chicago & Seattle have Per Ride Tax requirements in their TNC Ordinances. In both of Chicago & Seattle, TNCs directly charge the Pax by adding the fee to SRF.
> 
> Charging Drivers might be a violation ATX regulations.


Just says "set aside" .10
But it also requires a training program (don't think that's happened either...or the 24x7 phone....or the 12hour restriction)
http://www.austintexas.gov/edims/document.cfm?id=220985


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber training program - http://video.uber.com/videos/archive/?item_list_page=2
Uber 24/7 phone - 605-475-6968
Do you know how expensive it is to send ATX 10¢? So of course it is set aside, until there are enough 10¢ to send at once.
For every 3 hours I have my app on, I'm generally driving less than 1 hour. So if I left the app on 24hrs total driving time would be less than 8 hours ... so the 12 restriction is built into the app based on demand.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Uber 24/7 phone - 605-475-6968


"This is not the person you were trying to call. You've reached the Rejection Hotline"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> "This is not the person you were trying to call. You've reached the Rejection Hotline"


 yep ... my meager attempt at humor on this July 4th morning ... Uber doesn't have a published phone number ... so 605-475-6968 will have to do


----------



## Leo1 (Jun 13, 2015)

3MATX said:


> Uber has an agreement with the city of Austin to pay $0.10 per ride. Uber is not paying that fee, the passenger is not paying it either.
> 
> This fee is being paid by the driver. We had no notification and never agreed to paying the extra fee. I think this is equivalent to stealing.
> 
> I will no longer drive for uber after learning this. It's litterally the last straw. **** this company.


I am so glad that people keep allowing that DIME to stopping that DOLLAR..

this makes it easier for drivers like me who understand
the GAME.


----------

